# Help identifying marker.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is located on public property. It does not appear to be referencing any boundary or underground utility.

Any idea about the letters? Looks like M H or H W.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Fairly sure the H & M are just maker's marks for the pin. It is just surveying point it appears. Possibly a spot where they took a GPS reading.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I haven't found H & M at some of the survey equipment sources.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Darren said:


> I haven't found H & M at some of the survey equipment sources.


Then look in your hardware store. The pink ribbon makes it clear it is a survey point. A paved parking lot I own has 60 penny nails and railway spikes at some of the points.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've checked local hardware stores. Nothing like that. Nor does anyone recognize it from the picture.


----------



## RebeccaM (Jan 10, 2015)

It's a Mag Hub pin, not as though that helps identify who placed it..


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

RebeccaM said:


> It's a Mag Hub pin, not as though that helps identify who placed it..


The pink indicates that it is a temporary surveying marker. Probably used as a control point. Beyond that, if it is public property, call the local government and ask them what they are doing if one wants to know.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I would say the pin is a surveyor's pin. Check for local Surveyor's in your area that has M or W or H in their name.

The pin must been put there not too long ago since the ribbon isn't frayed or faded. Chances are - (as has been said) it's a known position and the Surveyor is working on property surrounding it.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Must be the aliens


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bungiex88 said:


> Must be the aliens


You have no idea.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A lot of the time you can follow. The flagged points to a origination and a destination and figure out from that what they were up to. 
Two questions
Why are you Curious and did you ever find out what was going on.?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There was a boundary dispute at the time. A potential purchaser of the adjacent lot claimed it was 100' long on all sides. It was actually 100'x 65'. I found a copy of a railroad right of way that showed a corner of the lot. Using that a surveyor established the corner and set pins for the intervening 20' wide alley that had never been opened or used. That showed the nail with the pink ribbon had been placed 15' into our property. There was only one nail with ribbon.

Since the survey, I've been keeping the weeds cut on the alley with permission of the city council. The person who bought the lot has plenty of visual evidence that their lot only extends 65' from the corner. The survey of the alley was recorded and a copy of the railroad right of way was given to the county employee who maintains the tax parcel maps. He was happy to get it because it would help with other issues.


----------

